# Hangzhou / Zhengzhou



## Jen_Magic (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello 

I'm looking at some options in China and wonder if anyone could offer some information on Zhengzhou - particularly regarding the Zhengzhou University area and also Hangzhou around the Wanxiang College area. 

Thanks


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

I have lived in both cities and by far Hangzhou is the best, It also has Westlake which is a wonderful place to spend Sunday by the Lakes.

Zhengzhou has a cold winter. And just now all the traffic is messed up because they are building a new underground system. It is also very polluted.


----------

